

Anyone here that can't load the new iTunes Connect? - zerobudgetdev
http://itunesconnect.apple.com

======
donholly
Can anyone submit new binaries? I don't even see how to...

------
cromantin
Yup. Spinning wheel of doom.

------
heartbunner
Me too. WTF

